# NEOSTRADA i Modem Speedtouch HOW-TO

## yemu

HOWTO: Neostrada i modem Speedtouch w Gentoo

Aktualizacja : 03.06.2004

Wstęp

Instalację Neostrady przy wykorzystaniu modemu SpeedTouch można przeprowadzić na dwa sposoby, różniące się tylko 'drobnym' szczegółem. Pierwszy sposób wykorzystuje moduł jądra i ppp z obslugą atm, drugi sposób nie korzysta natomiast z modulu kernela, wykorzystuje natomiast program pppoa3. Nasze HOWTO opiera sie na wykorzystaniu pierwszego ze sposobów.

Instrukcje dla Szybkiego Lopeza  :Smile: 

1. Pobieramy ebuild (http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/neostrada.tar.bz2)

2. Czytamy HOWTO "Jak zainstalowac ebuild spoza portage" (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=178664) i instalujemy ebuild

3. Emerge'ujemy neostradę

```
[ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"] USE="atm [module]" emerge neostrada
```

4. Edytujemy pliki konfiguracyjne (o tym co powinno się w nich znaleźć znajdziecie poniżej)

```
nano -w /etc/peers/neostrada # edytujemy plik konfiguracyjny neostrady zastepujac login@neostrada.pl swoim loginem

nano -w /etc/chap-secrets # edytujemy plik z haslem

nano -w /etc/pap-secrets # edytujemy plik z haslem
```

5. Edytujemy /etc/conf.d/neostrada i uruchamiamy próbnie neostradę

```
/etc/init.d/neostrada start
```

6. Dodajemy do runlevel'a default

```
rc-update add neostrada default
```

Jeśli 'instrukcje dla szybkiego lopeza' były za szybkie to zapraszamy do dalszej lektury. Powyżej znalazło się tak naprawdę streszczenie dla ludzi, którzy wiedzą jak to działa i chcą tylko szybkiego przypomnienia komend.

Konfiguracja jądra

W pierwszym kroku musimy upewnić się, że mamy wkompilowane w jądro wszystkie niezbędne opcje, tj.:

```
Networking Options 

   -> Packet Socket [Y]

   -> Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM) (Experimental) [M]

Network Device Support

   -> PPP (Point-to-Point Protocol) Support [M]

   -> PPP Deflate Compression [M]

   -> PPP Over ATM (Experimental) [Y]

USB Support

   -> Support for USB [Y]

   -> Preliminary USB Device Filesystem [Y]

   -> UHCI Support [M]

   lub

   -> OHCI Support [M]

   -> Alcatel Speedtouch USB support (NEW) [M] (!chyba, że wolisz skompilować jako dodatkowy moduł oddzielnie - wówczas [N]!)

```

oczywiście żeby większość tych opcji była widoczna konieczne jest zaznaczenie także:

```
Code maturity level options

   -> Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers [Y]

Loadable Module Support

   -> Enable Loadable Module Support [Y] 
```

Po kompilacji i instalacji nowego jądra możemy przystąpić do drugiej części - zainstalowanie niezbędnego oprogramowania do nawiązania połączenia.

Instalacja i konfiguracja software'u

Trochę teorii i problemów: ppp

Do poprawnego uruchomienia Neostrady niezbędne jest użycie flagi USE="atm". Po zastosowaniu jej na ppp nakładany jest patch umożliwiający poprawna obsługe PPPoATM. Kolejną ważną informacją jest, iż patch ten (w chwili pisania tego howto) dostępny jest tylko dla "niestabilnej" wersji ppp, czyli gdy używamy ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" (jest też możliwość odpalenia ręcznie instalacji konkretnej wersji ebuild'a, ale to nie jest potrzebne - użyjcie ACCEPT_KEYWORDS i pójdzie bez problemu).

Dalej (niestety to jeszcze nie koniec  :Wink:  ) - jeśli wyedytujemy sobie źródła ebuild'a dla ppp odkryjemy coś 'ciekawego'.

```
        atm? ( x86? ( net-dialup/linux-atm ) )"
```

Okazuje się, że niezbędna dla nas obsługa atm jest dostępna tylko dla architektury x86. W przypadku posiadania innej, polecam rozejrzeć się na https://bugs.gentoo.org oraz http://www.linux-usb.org/ - być może kolejne architektury zostaną dodane niedługo (do wszystkich testerów, którzy mają możliwość i czują ochotę sprawdzić to na innych arch mamy prośbę: podeślijcie info o sukcesach i/lub porażkach. Mamy nadzieję, że będą to same sukcesy  :Smile:  )

Pobieramy ebuild http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/neostrada.tar.bz2 i rozpakowujemy. Jeśli o instalacji ebuild'a z sieci nie masz pojęcia, polecamy : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=178664. Teraz o (auto)magicznym poleceniu z części 'dla szybkich lopezów'

```
[ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"] USE="atm [module]" emerge neostrada
```

We wcześniejszej części przedstawione już zostało prawie wszystko poza flagą USE="module". Flaga ta określa, czy ma zostać skompilowany moduł kernela. Jeśli masz już skompilowane jądro z włączoną opcją "Alcatel Speedtouch USB support" to nie musisz uzywac flagi USE="module".  Oczywiście jeśli chcesz, to zawsze możesz tę flagę włączyć. Wybór należy do Ciebie!  :Smile: 

UWAGA! Niestety na chwilę obecną żaden z nas nie ma dojścia do tego modemu, więc część odnosząca się do budowy modułu może nie działać. Jeśli jest ktoś kto mógłby to przetestować i dać nam znać, czy działa - będziemy wdzięczni.

Po zakończeniu procesu instalacji, w systemie powinny być zainstalowane stosowne paczki:

- linux-atm - biblioteki do obsługi ATM w linux'ie

- ppp z pluginem pppoatm - to jest to 'co nas łączy z serwerami neostrady'

- speedtouch - program ładujący firmware

- neostrada - zawiera pliki konfiguracyjne i startowe dostowane na potrzeby neostrady (taki mały 'out-of-the-box'  :Wink:  ); ew. dodatkowo moduł jądra obsługujący modem

I idziemy dalej.

Pliki konfiguracyjne

Pliki konfiguracyjne znajdują się już w stosownych katalogach - pozostało tylko wyedytować trzy z nich, aby umieścić informację o naszym loginie oraz haśle. Są to zwykłe pliki tekstowe - do ich edycji możesz użyć dowolnego edytora tekstowego (nano, vim, joe, pico,... - pokochałem linux'a za tę mnogość możliwości wyboru  :Smile:  ).

```
/etc/ppp/peers/neostrada
```

Oczywiście wpis login@neostrada.pl należy zamienić na własny login. I w końcu:

```
/etc/ppp/chap-secrets

/etc/ppp/pap-secrets
```

W plikach tych umieść wpis taki jak tutaj:

```
login@neostrada.pl        *       twoje_hasło
```

NOTE: Neostrada (na chwilę obecną) korzysta z informacji z pliku chap-secrets, dlatego edycję pap-secrets traktuj jako opcjonalną. Raczej nie zanosi się na powrót do pap'a ze strony tepsy, ale możesz ustawić tak na wszelki wypadek i dla świętego spokoju.

No i sprawa plików konfiguracyjnych zakończona. Nie było chyba ciężko, prawda?  :Smile: 

Do sieci, gotowi, START!

Kiedy mamy już wszystko skompilowane i skonfigurowane pozostaje nam w zasadzie tylko sprawdzić, czy Neo wreszcie działa. Żeby to zrobić należy: 

- sprawdzić czy są załadowane (i jeśli nie to załadować) moduły do obsługi usb i ppp (ppp-generic, ppp-synctty)

- załadować moduł obsługi modemu (modprobe speedtch)

- uruchomić skrypt do połączenia

```
/etc/init.d/neostrada start
```

- spojrzeć do /var/log/messages czy pojawiło się info, że wykryto linię ADSL (ADSL line is up...) 

```
tail -f -n 30 /var/log/messages
```

- odpalić ifconfig i sprwadzić, czy pojawi się interfejs ppp0 

```
ifconfig ppp0
```

- spingować www.gentoo.org i zobaczyć czy odpowiada 

```
ping 198.63.211.235
```

Jeśli wszystko działa ok, to możesz się cieszyć działającą neostradą  :Smile: 

Aby neostrada startowała sama podczas bootowania systemu wystarczy, że wywołasz:

```
rc-update add neostrada default
```

Skrypt dodany  :Smile: 

Na koniec możesz zrestartować komputer, żeby sprawdzić czy wszystko działa tak jak założyłeś(aś).

Życzymy miłego neostradowania

Yemu & Troll

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *yemu wrote:*   

> PS. z góry przepraszam za wszelkie nieścisłości bądź niejasności, piszcie jeśli macie jakieś uwagi, sugestie, albo gdzieś coś mi się pochrzaniło 

 

Po co w ogóle to tu zamieszczasz?

Przecież na neostrada.pl jest sensowny i treściwy opis, po jaką cholerę się powtarzać?

----------

## yemu

ja tam szczerze mowiac instrukcji jak zainstalować thomsona pod linuksem na neostrada.pl nie widze. owszem w innych miejscach tego troche jest, ale przede wszystkim jest kilka sposobów, z ktorych jedne dzialaja lepiej, a drugie gorzej - opisany tu nalezy do pierwszej grupy i chyba w niczym nie przeszkadza, ze znajduje sie on na forum. poza tym to co wydaje mi sie najciekawsze, czyli info jak stworzyc ladny skrypcik startowy, dopiero powstaje i postaram sie wrzucic to niebawem.

y

----------

## muchar

 *kolkowski_damian wrote:*   

> Po co w ogóle to tu zamieszczasz?
> 
> Przecież na neostrada.pl jest sensowny i treściwy opis, po jaką cholerę się powtarzać?

 

Osobiście uważam, że bardzo dobrze że zostało to umieszczone. Po to jest forum, by wymieniać się doświadczeniami. Popieram takie akcje i sądzę że inni również.

----------

## _troll_

 *kolkowski_damian wrote:*   

>  *yemu wrote:*   PS. z góry przepraszam za wszelkie nieścisłości bądź niejasności, piszcie jeśli macie jakieś uwagi, sugestie, albo gdzieś coś mi się pochrzaniło  
> 
> Po co w ogóle to tu zamieszczasz?
> 
> Przecież na neostrada.pl jest sensowny i treściwy opis, po jaką cholerę się powtarzać?

 

Pewnie specjalnie dla Ciebie, zebys mogl sie pytac.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## yemu

dodałem część dotyczącą automatyzacji połączenia. proszę o testowanie i raportowanie ew. błędów. 

pozdrawiam

y

----------

## _troll_

Ja tylko jako malkontent 'potrolluje'.  :Wink: 

Takie rzeczy jak np. sciezka do pliku z firmware'em /usr/local/lib/firmware.bin to powinno sie dawac w /etc/conf.d do pliku konfiguracyjnego, coby userzy nie podmieniali nic w samym skrypcie, a jedynie w parametrach wywolania.

Moje 0.02 PLN.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

PS. Nie mam tego modemu (mam jeszcze ten cudowny pppoe ze starej neostrady), ale howto bardzo dobre  :Smile: 

PS2. A moze, by z tego ebuild zrobic? 'jakby co' - chetnie pomoge, czy zrobie. Napewno wielu luserom, by sie to spodobalo.

----------

## yemu

zrobienie ebuilda to bardzo dobry pomysl moim zdaniem, ale sam kompletnie jeszcze tego tematu nie badalem. jakbys chcial sie tym zajac to byloby super! 

co do konfiguracji to masz niestety racje  :Smile:  pomysle nad tym i przerzuce opcje konfiguracyjne do pliku w /etc/conf.d 

update niebawem

pozdro

y

----------

## _troll_

 *yemu wrote:*   

> zrobienie ebuilda to bardzo dobry pomysl moim zdaniem, ale sam kompletnie jeszcze tego tematu nie badalem. jakbys chcial sie tym zajac to byloby super! 

 

Ok. Postaram sie jutro go machnac, ale mam problem z wolnym czasem na wydziale. Moze sie okazac, ze dam rade dopiero przy weekend'zie.

 *yemu wrote:*   

> co do konfiguracji to masz niestety racje  pomysle nad tym i przerzuce opcje konfiguracyjne do pliku w /etc/conf.d

 

Nie ma nad czym. Skrypty w gentoo to rewelka!!!  :Smile:  W /etc/conf.d zakladasz plik o identycznej nazwie jak ten w /etc/init.d - jest on include'owany przy wywolaniu. W /etc/conf.d/neostrada dajesz np. 

```
FIRM_PATH=/usr/local/lib/firmware.bin
```

a w skrypcie /etc/init.d/neostrada odwolujesz sie jak do normalnej zmiennej tekstowej (dla uproszczenia) przez 

```
start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/local/sbin/modem_run -- -k -f ${FIRM_PATH}
```

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## yemu

kierujac sie wskazowkami troll'a poprawilem tutorial tak, ze teraz wykorzystywany jest plik konfiguracyjny w /etc/conf.d/

pozdrav

y

----------

## sosnA

jezeli to ebuild czy jakos tam to taki program co to zrobi za mnie to ja poprosze bardzo : P ... btw. gdzie moge znalesc jakis artykul/poradnik dla kompletnie zielonych ?

----------

## _troll_

 *sosnA wrote:*   

> jezeli to ebuild czy jakos tam to taki program co to zrobi za mnie to ja poprosze bardzo : P ... btw. gdzie moge znalesc jakis artykul/poradnik dla kompletnie zielonych ?

 

 :Smile: )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Sorry - nie wytrzymalem.

Idz na www.gentoo.pl, dzial publikacje i przeczytaj wszystko co tam jest (polskie tlumaczenia oryginalnych dokumentow z gentoo.org).

BTW. Ebuild to skrypt instalacyjny programu/biblioteki/whatever wykorzystywany przez emerge'a podczas instalacji. To cos w rodzaju spec'y rpm'owych o ile Ci to cos powie.

PS. Ebuild jest praktycznie gotowy. Jesli jest ktos kto ma tego cholernego speedtouch'a prosze o kontkat w celu testow:

gg: 1287079 ; jid: troll@chrome.pl

Instalacja rozni sie od tej z howto (yemu _prosze_ o kontakt)

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## sosnA

ja jestem nubem isie z tym niekryje : P ... czyzli powiedzmy ze odpalam tego ebuilda i mi sie samo kofiguruje ... czy jak ? D:

----------

## mkay

 *sosnA wrote:*   

> ja jestem nubem isie z tym niekryje : P ... czyzli powiedzmy ze odpalam tego ebuilda i mi sie samo kofiguruje ... czy jak ? D:

 

mam nadzieje, ze nie;]

----------

## _troll_

 *sosnA wrote:*   

> ja jestem nubem isie z tym niekryje : P ... czyzli powiedzmy ze odpalam tego ebuilda i mi sie samo kofiguruje ... czy jak ? D:

 

Robie teraz przy jednym malym systemie eksperckim, ale na dzien dzisiejszy jestem za cienki, aby udalo mi sie postawic cos co zgadnie Twoj login i haslo do konta w neostradzie. Nad programem wrozka-1.0 juz pracuje, jak tylko otrzymam pozadane wyniki - dam znac i program umieszcze w necie. ..................  :Wink: 

BTW. Jestes noob i sie z tym nie kryjesz - bardzo dobrze! Zadawaj pytania. Odpowiemy na wszystkie, ktore _maja sens_. I idz _PRZECZYTAJ_TE_DOKUMENTACJE_Z_GENTOO.PL_!!!!! Jedno odroznia Linux'a i Windows w podstawowym stopniu - Win stara sie myslec za Ciebie, Lin kaze Ci myslec co chcesz, aby dla Ciebie zrobil. Aby dowiedzec sie co moze zrobic Linux, a czego nie jest w stanie - ludzie czytaja dokumentacje. Tak to juz jest od dawna i nie wyglada, zeby mialo sie to zmienic.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## sosnA

w sumie racja ... dobrze, ze mi zostaje hoper i pgas : P

----------

## aLEczapKA

jezu...  przeciez wystarczy

```

emerge speedtouch

```

zamiast 90% tego howto.. reszta to kwestia ustawien opcji w

```

/etc/conf.d/speedtouch

```

oraz 

```

/etc/ppp/peers/neostrada (czy gdziekolwiek macie swoje ustawienia do polaczenia)

```

Potem tylko /etc/init.d/speedtouch start|stop|restart

To cale "howto" mozna by skrocic do ustawien opcji jadra + emerge speedtouch.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Rozpakowujemy sciagniety plik speedbundle.tar.gz (... ) (./configure, make, make install). 
> 
> 

 

(./configure, make, make install).  ??

przeciez to jest wbrew calej ideologi tej dystrybucji.. a powiedz mi jak ty zamierzasz to potem odinstalowac? bedziesz mial wiecej szczescia niz rozumu jezeli make uninstall zadziala.

Rada na przyszlosc: jezeli nie za dobrze znasz sie na danej rzeczy to nie pisz poradnikow i nie dziel sie swoja ignorancja z innymi, bo nie daj boze jeszcze ktos z tego skorzysta.

----------

## _troll_

 *aLEczapKA wrote:*   

> jezu...  przeciez wystarczy
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge speedtouch
> ...

 

Hihihi. Ubielges nas. Howto jest oficjalnie nieaktualne do odwolania. Wlasnie pracujemy nad nowym wraz z ebuild'em, ktory zrobi wszystko (1) sam. Ukaze sie za dzien - dwa.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

(1) - ale nie ustawi loginu oraz hasla rzecz jasna. powiedzmy 99% roboty wykona za nas emerge.

----------

## aLEczapKA

a to gites ... tylko ze ktos mogl to napisac tutaj wczesniej.. no w kazdym razie dobrze ze sie wszystko wyjasnilo.. zycze powodzenia z nowym howto

----------

## Catz

no, całkiem fajne HOWTO, udało mi się wszystko poskładać,

robiłem

```
emerge speedtouch

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge linux-atm
```

ale niestety ppp z mojego livecd nie powoduje że pojawia się plik pppoatm.so i sam skompilowałem ppp z speedbundle-1.0.tar.gz (./conifgure, make, make install)

----------

## yemu

 *Catz wrote:*   

> no, całkiem fajne HOWTO, udało mi się wszystko poskładać,
> 
> robiłem
> 
> ```
> ...

 

obsluga atm dziala dopiero od wersji ppp 2.4.2. trzeba ppp skompilowac z flaga USE="atm". nowe howto jest juz w drodze. bedzie znacznie krotsze i latwiejsze, bo to, ktore jest teraz, jest kompletnie naokolo  :Smile: 

pozdro

y

----------

## szaman

 *yemu wrote:*   

> nowe howto jest juz w drodze. bedzie znacznie krotsze i latwiejsze, bo to, ktore jest teraz, jest kompletnie naokolo :-)
> 
> 

 

uwzględnicie posiadaczy sagemów?

----------

## yemu

 *szaman wrote:*   

>  *yemu wrote:*   nowe howto jest juz w drodze. bedzie znacznie krotsze i latwiejsze, bo to, ktore jest teraz, jest kompletnie naokolo 
> 
>  
> 
> uwzględnicie posiadaczy sagemów?

 

obawiam sie, ze na poczatek, nie, ale opcja stworzenia automatycznego instalatora, ktory dziala bez wzgledu na rodzaj modemu jest kuszaca. wszystko zalezy od tego co na to _troll_, a z tego co wiem, to ma przedsesyjne cisnienie teraz  :Sad:  na poczatek bedzie wiec speedtouch.

pozdro

y

----------

## _troll_

 *szaman wrote:*   

> uwzględnicie posiadaczy sagemów?

 

Jasne - ale (chyba) dopiero po sesji  :Sad: 

Tekst nowego howto jest prawie gotów. Idzie zaraz do Yemu do walidacji. Pewnie dzisiaj z rana go wystawi.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## yemu

zgodnie z obietnica jest juz nowe, popawione i uproszczone HOWTO z ebuildem. 

zapraszamy do testowania i zglaszania uwag!

----------

## Catz

chętnie przetestuję, ale jak na razie to nie mogę tego dostać (server not responding), w sumie to mi by się przydały same skrypty z init.d

----------

## _troll_

 *Catz wrote:*   

> chętnie przetestuję, ale jak na razie to nie mogę tego dostać (server not responding), w sumie to mi by się przydały same skrypty z init.d

 

Moja wina - sorry. Serwer był położony. Zwykle komp jest włączony, ale wyłączam go na chwile, gdy chce miec spokoj.

Jeśli chcesz same skrypty, a resztę oprogramowania już masz (speedtouch, ppp) to wystarczy, że

a) zemerge'ujesz neostradę - nie zainstaluje nic nowego

b) rozpakujesz ebuild'a i recznie wyjmiesz sobie skrypty - wszystkie są w podkatalogu files razem z ebuildem.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

 *szaman wrote:*   

> uwzględnicie posiadaczy sagemów?

 

Czy to jest to co chodzi na module eagle'a?

Pozdrwaiam,

Przemek

----------

## yemu

z tego co sie orientuje to tak, sagem jest obslugiwany przez eagle-adslm czy jakos takX

----------

## sandmanpl

tak to ten dziad:) zrobiłem go i kolegi a u siebie ze speedtouchem niemoge sobie poradzic:(

zaraz sie zabieraz za to howto

niezle napisane  :Smile: 

----------

## yemu

mam nadzieje, ze howto pomoze - po (mam nadzieje) sukcesie prosze o relacje i uwagi odnosni ebuilda i samego howto. 

pozdro

y

----------

## Catz

a ja znowu o skryptach,

wziąłem skrypt z ebuilda i zazwyczaj wszystko działa, dodałem do profilu default,

czasami jednak nie udaje się uruchomić "demona" pppd, nie wiem od czego to zależy, może od pętli która za mało razy próbuje się połączyć..

----------

## _troll_

 *Catz wrote:*   

> a ja znowu o skryptach,
> 
> wziąłem skrypt z ebuilda i zazwyczaj wszystko działa, dodałem do profilu default,
> 
> czasami jednak nie udaje się uruchomić "demona" pppd, nie wiem od czego to zależy, może od pętli która za mało razy próbuje się połączyć..

 

Rzuc jakies info z logow - popatrze.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Catz

tail -n 20 /var/log/messages:

```
Jun 17 12:21:15 earendil usb 3-1: bulk timeout on ep5in

Jun 17 12:21:15 earendil usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 2 ep 0x85 len 512 ret -110

Jun 17 12:21:46 earendil modem_run[5440]: ADSL synchronization has been obtained

Jun 17 12:21:46 earendil modem_run[5440]: ADSL line is up (768 kbit/s down | 192 kbit/s up)

Jun 17 12:21:47 earendil usbfs: process 5453 (modem_run) did not claim interface 0 before use

Jun 17 12:21:47 earendil pppd[5459]: Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2b3/pppoatm.so loaded.

Jun 17 12:21:47 earendil pppd[5459]: PPPoATM plugin_init

Jun 17 12:21:47 earendil pppd[5459]: PPPoATM setdevname - remove unwanted options

Jun 17 12:21:47 earendil pppd[5459]: PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:0.35

Jun 17 12:21:47 earendil pppd[5460]: pppd 2.4.2b3 started by root, uid 0

Jun 17 12:21:47 earendil pppd[5460]: Using interface ppp0

Jun 17 12:21:47 earendil pppd[5460]: Connect: ppp0 <--> 0.35

Jun 17 12:21:50 earendil pppd[5460]: LCP terminated by peer

Jun 17 12:21:53 earendil pppd[5460]: Connection terminated.

Jun 17 12:21:53 earendil pppd[5460]: Fatal signal 11

Jun 17 12:21:53 earendil pppd[5460]: Exit.

Jun 17 12:22:48 earendil rc-scripts: Failed to start the PPP daemon

Jun 17 12:22:48 earendil cron[5810]: (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok)

Jun 17 12:22:54 earendil login(pam_unix)[5881]: session opened for user root by (uid=0)

```

earendil to nazwa mojego komputera jakby co

Aha, zanim komputer pochwali się, że nie mógł wystartować PPPD to musi trochę dłużej nad tym myśleć. W przypadku kiedy udaje się uruchomić PPPD trwa to krócej.

Kiedy wszystko poszło jak trzeba to /var/log/messages różni się od poprzedniego tym:

```

Jun 17 12:26:13 earendil pppd[5460]: Using interface ppp0

Jun 17 12:26:13 earendil pppd[5460]: Connect: ppp0 <--> 0.35

Jun 17 12:26:19 earendil pppd[5460]: CHAP authentication succeeded

Jun 17 12:26:19 earendil pppd[5460]: local  IP address 83.27.4.170

Jun 17 12:26:19 earendil pppd[5460]: remote IP address 213.25.2.106

Jun 17 12:26:21 earendil cron[5543]: (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok)

Jun 17 12:26:30 earendil login(pam_unix)[5581]: session opened for user gabrys by (uid=0)
```

pozdrawiam,

Catz

----------

## pl4st1k

to ja mam pytanko, logi sš nastepujšce ( wzišlem z /var/log/messege ) 

Jun 18 14:35:28 tatra kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:10.1-2, assigned address 2 

Jun 18 14:35:28 tatra kernel: Manufacturer: ALCATEL 

Jun 18 14:35:28 tatra kernel: Product: Speed Touch 330 

Jun 18 14:35:28 tatra kernel: SerialNumber: 0090D0A9B3E6 

Jun 18 14:35:28 tatra kernel: Adding Swap: 1076312k swap-space (priority -1) 

Jun 18 14:36:55 tatra modem_run[1242]: modem_run version 1.2-beta1 started by root uid 0 

Jun 18 14:36:57 tatra kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout 

Jun 18 14:36:57 tatra kernel: usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 2 ep 0x85 len 512 ret -110 

Jun 18 14:37:00 tatra modem_run[1242]: Another program/driver is already accessing the modem (interface 1 cannot be claimed)... 

Jun 18 14:45:59 tatra exiting on signal 15 

kernel mam skompilowany tak jak radzi pdf dołšczony do plytki neo, z tym ze troche kombinowałem bo nie działało i teraz mam wkompilowane ohci i uhci,, 

jako ciekawostke dodam ze jak jestem na mandraka`u i chrootuje sie na gentoo, to odpalanie neostrady działa idealnie, 

a jak jestem normalnie na gentoo, wpisuje 

mount none /proc/bus/usb -t usbdevfs 

/usr/local/sbin/modem_run -m -f /usr/share/speedtouch/mgmt.o 

pppd call neostrada 

diodki zaczynajš migac ale juz po okolo 5 sekundach konczš bez podania zadnego blędu na konsole, ( identycznie robie jak jestem zachrootowany z mandraka na gentoo i chodzi idealnie) , siedze juz dwa dni i kombinuje na wszytskie sposoby, moze znacie rozwišzanie?? 

mam zainstalowane : 

ppp z pluginem pppoatm 

speedtouch 

linux-atm 

rp-pppoe 

hotplug (hotpluga tez odpalam przed startem neo ale on chyba nie ma wiekszego znaczenia) pap chap sekrety i /peersneostrada bledow nie zawierajš skoro na chroocie chodzš. naprawdejuz idiocieje, pomóżcie

----------

## Catz

Ja bym sie sklanial ku wywaleniu hotpluga, ktory chyba nie jest potrzebny i moze cos robic (zajmowac) z usb przy starcie sytemu. Nie wiem gdzie sie konfiguruje hotpluga, bo mialem go pod debianem, ale mysle ze mozna go skonfigurowac zeby nie ruszal usb.

PPPoE nie jest potrzebne do Speedtoucha.

----------

## _troll_

 *Catz wrote:*   

> Ja bym sie sklanial ku wywaleniu hotpluga, ktory chyba nie jest potrzebny i moze cos robic (zajmowac) z usb przy starcie sytemu. Nie wiem gdzie sie konfiguruje hotpluga, bo mialem go pod debianem, ale mysle ze mozna go skonfigurowac zeby nie ruszal usb.

 

/etc/conf.d/hotplug

/etc/hotplug

 *Catz wrote:*   

> PPPoE nie jest potrzebne do Speedtoucha.

 

Dokladnie.

pl4st1k - zbootuj mandrake'a i jako root sprawdz co wypisuje lsmod - dostaniesz liste modulow, z ktorych korzysta mandarynka. Odnoszace sie do neo oraz usb proponuje bys zbudowal na gentoo w ten sam sposob co sa na 'm'.

Catz - pytanie do Ciebie. Jak czesto nie udaje Ci sie polaczyc? Z tego co widze to problem jest jakis z polaczeniem do sewera tepsy. Na moim lucencie (jak dobrze, ze sie na niego zapalelem!) mam podobnie. Problem jest dosc rzadki, ale takze czasem nie moge nawiazac polaczenia.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Catz

Nie laczy sie tak raz na 4 razy, mozna to jakos przezyc, nie wiem od czego to zalezy.

Zastanawiam sie czy mozna jakos ustawic automatyczne nawiazywanie polaczenia w przypadku jego zerwania.

----------

## sandmanpl

no niewiem jak to jest jusz z tą neostradą

przy uruchamianiu dostaje taki komunikat

```
/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/usb/speedtch.o: /lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/usb/speedtch.o: unresolved symbol _mmx_memcpy

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/usb/speedtch.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/usb/speedtch.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/usb/speedtch.o: insmod speedtch failed

```

pozaty niewiedze u siebie modułu ppp-synctty 

a przy odpalaniu 

modprobe speedtch tesz mam jakies bledy

moze cos pominąłem??

 help !!![/quote]

----------

## pkrzykowski

hmmm, teraz nie mam Gentoo, ale pamietam jak walczylem z neo...  :Wink: 

Zobacz w modules czy masz odhashowany modul ppoe - jesli tak to zahaszuj.

----------

## _troll_

 *sandmanpl wrote:*   

> no niewiem jak to jest jusz z tą neostradą
> 
> przy uruchamianiu dostaje taki komunikat
> 
> [ciach]
> ...

 

to poprosimy detale - z ktorej 'wersji howto' korzystales przy odpalaniu neo oraz jeszcze config kernela by sie przydal.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## mysio

A ja z zupełnie innej beczki, otóż mam kernela 2.6.5 i zrobilem wszystko wedle waszego howto, odpalam skrypt

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/neostrada start

 

i pisze ze cos mam niezaladowany mikrokod, wiec patrze do logow, a tu takie co:

 *Quote:*   

> usb 1-2: bulk timeout on ep5in
> 
> usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 2 ep 0x85 len 512 ret -110
> 
> usb 1-2: bulk timeout on ep5out
> ...

 

i z 10 takich powtarzajacych sie komunikatow...

O co chodzi?? Nie widzi USB? Zielone lampki się wiecš...

----------

## _troll_

Nie mam pewnosci, ale sprawdz jeszcze dokladnie opcje obslugi USB, ktore wpompilowales w jajko. Jesli nic nie znajdziesz daj konfig kernela.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## mysio

Naprawde niewiem co mam jeszcze zrobic, wszystko jest ustawione jak najbardziej w porzadku... chyba ze neo+ niedziala na kernelu 2.6.5  :Question: 

To mój config z kernela:

 *Quote:*   

> ## Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> 
> #
> 
> CONFIG_X86=y
> ...

 

----------

## nelchael

Zlosliwosc: niczego tak nie pragnalem jak czytac *CALY* config do kernela!

```

cat .config | grep -v '#' | grep '..*'

```

----------

## _troll_

@mysio: zdecudyj sie jaki masz procek - athlon czy p4, pojedynczy czy SMP. Wina po stronie kernela - blednie skonfigurowany. Dalej nie przegladalem. Popytaj na forum niech Ci ktos pomoze to ustawic. Mozesz tez popatrzec na narzedzie genkernel - ponoc potrafi samo sie kernelem zajac.

@nelchael: zgadzam sie z Toba.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Geo

Kombinuje już jakie 3 dni nad uruchomieniem Neostrady. Niestety, żadnym sposobem nie potrafię włšczyć deamona PPP (wywietla się "PPPD start failed"). Spotykam się z tym zarówno przy uruchamianiu skryptu z emerge'a dostarczonego przez Trola, jak również po wywołaniu standardowej aplikacji (/etc/init.d/speedtouch start). Korzystam z Kernela 2.6.7. Wydaje mi się, że wzystko dobrze w nim ustawiłem. Podobnie z plikami konfiguracyjnymi - przygotowywałem je na wiele sposobów  :Sad:  . 

Z góry dziękuję za wszelkie wskazówki  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Rumcajs

Niestety pppd w kernelu 2.6 nie widzi modułu N_HDLC(bo chyba nie ma, ale nie mialem jeszcze okazji kompilowac), jest dostepne za to slhc, ale chyba nie jest to odpowiednik tego, w kazdym razie nie dziala;-). Przynajmniej tak jest u mnie. Bla. Wiec moze ktos ma jakis pomysl skad wytrzasnac moduł n_hdlc w 2.4.x(livecd gentoo 2004.2) lub jak odpalic ppp w 2.6? Bede wdzieczny.

Pozdro :-)

----------

## Geo

Czyli na razie pozostaje nam czekać  :Sad: 

----------

## Rumcajs

Sposob fachowy znaleziony, otoz: 

http://newbie.linux.pl/?id=article&kategoria=3&show=238&PHPSESSID=d274f3e398ad8d9542025bea9f655241

Instalujemy z tego :-)

I tam podczas kompilacji jaja zaznaczamy co chcemy.. Nie wiem jak z modemem, nie moge juz sprawdzic bo wyjezdzam, ale pakiet speedtouch i ppp są dostepne bez internetu. Mozecie poprobowac :-).

Aha, ten opis jest momentami troche daremny, wiec polecam laczyc ten z oficjalnym handbookiem z gentoo ;-)

----------

## dentharg

U mnie nie chciało się łączyć dopóki nie zgrałem z sieci osobno pppd 2.4.2b3, skompilowałem i podłożyłem pliczki zamiast tych z portage. Inaczej plugin pppoatm nie chciał działać.

Poza tym pod linux26-headers nie chce mi się kompilować pppd.

----------

## mysio

OK, poradzilem sobie juz z wgraniem firmware'u do modemu - problem polegal na niewlasciwym zamontowaniu tego urzadzonka usb...  :Embarassed: 

Jednak pojawil sie kolejny problem, otoz po uruchomieniu demona pppd, wyswietla mi sie w logach cos takiego:

 *Quote:*   

> Aug 24 15:26:28 komp pppd[28929]: Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.
> 
> Aug 24 15:26:28 komp pppd[28929]: PPPoATM plugin_init
> 
> Aug 24 15:26:28 komp pppd[28929]: PPPoATM setdevname - remove unwanted options
> ...

 

I wogole sie nie laczy z netem  :Sad: 

Moze ktos z forumowiczow mial juz kiedys takie cos i wie jak to rozwiazac?

----------

## dentharg

Ja mam nieco inny problem.

Jajko 2.6.6, wszystko skompilowane gcc 3.4.1 (niedawno robiłem emerge -e world).

I teraz w logach pojawia się błąd:

'Error reading interrupts'.

Modem_run ładuje firmware poprawnie, linia się podnosi, po czym opuszcza i pojawia się ww. błąd. PPPD oczywiście nie startuje..

Używam mgmt.o.

----------

## dentharg

Przepraszam wszystkich, poprzedniego posta pisałem spod Windowsowego IE i dlatego są śmieci. Mea Culpa.

Problem rozwiązałem:

potrzebne były:

- speedtouch 1.3 (portage ma 1.2)

- kernel 2.6.9 (nowy sterownik speedtouch)

- pppd 2.4.2b3 (nie 2.4.2)

po podmianie modem_run z nowego speedtouch'a i pppd

oraz skompilowaniu kernela z włączoną opcją dla /proc/pci

wszystko zadziałało.

----------

## Uzytkownik

Mam jądro 2.6.9 + patche.

a) Nie da się skompilować PPP over ATM na twardo jeśli PPP jest jako moduł. Czy:

* Skompilować PPP i PPPoATM na twardo (*)

* Skompilować oba jako moduł

b) Gdy spróbowałem uruchomić neostradę po poleceniu tail pojawiło się to:

```

Oct 31 22:04:04 localhost kernel: printk: 1366 messages suppressed.

Oct 31 22:04:04 localhost kernel:  [<c0105fb7>] dump_stack+0x17/0x20

Oct 31 22:04:04 localhost kernel:  [<c011b1af>] smp_processor_id+0x8f/0xa0

Oct 31 22:04:04 localhost kernel:  [<c02a201a>] xfs_dir2_getdents+0x1a/0x130

Oct 31 22:04:04 localhost kernel:  [<c02d5e2a>] xfs_readdir+0x4a/0xa0

Oct 31 22:04:04 localhost kernel:  [<c02dd493>] linvfs_readdir+0xf3/0x230

Oct 31 22:04:04 localhost kernel:  [<c016b6ad>] vfs_readdir+0x7d/0xa0

Oct 31 22:04:04 localhost kernel:  [<c016bad3>] sys_getdents64+0x63/0x9e

Oct 31 22:04:04 localhost kernel:  [<c0105103>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Oct 31 22:04:09 localhost kernel: printk: 290 messages suppressed.

Oct 31 22:04:09 localhost kernel:  [<c0105fb7>] dump_stack+0x17/0x20

Oct 31 22:04:09 localhost kernel:  [<c011b1af>] smp_processor_id+0x8f/0xa0

Oct 31 22:04:09 localhost kernel:  [<c02e009c>] xfs_read+0x3c/0x2a0

Oct 31 22:04:09 localhost kernel:  [<c02dcc77>] linvfs_read+0x77/0x90

Oct 31 22:04:09 localhost kernel:  [<c01596ff>] do_sync_read+0x8f/0xd0

Oct 31 22:04:09 localhost kernel:  [<c01597e2>] vfs_read+0xa2/0x100

Oct 31 22:04:09 localhost kernel:  [<c0159a51>] sys_read+0x41/0x70

Oct 31 22:04:09 localhost kernel:  [<c0105103>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

q

Oct 31 22:04:15 localhost kernel: printk: 76 messages suppressed.

Oct 31 22:04:15 localhost kernel:  [<c0105fb7>] dump_stack+0x17/0x20

Oct 31 22:04:15 localhost kernel:  [<c011b1af>] smp_processor_id+0x8f/0xa0

Oct 31 22:04:15 localhost kernel:  [<c02e009c>] xfs_read+0x3c/0x2a0

Oct 31 22:04:15 localhost kernel:  [<c02dcc77>] linvfs_read+0x77/0x90

Oct 31 22:04:15 localhost kernel:  [<c01596ff>] do_sync_read+0x8f/0xd0

Oct 31 22:04:15 localhost kernel:  [<c01597e2>] vfs_read+0xa2/0x100

Oct 31 22:04:15 localhost kernel:  [<c0159a51>] sys_read+0x41/0x70

Oct 31 22:04:15 localhost kernel:  [<c0105103>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

```

Nie trzeba dodawać, że nifconfig nie podziałało...

----------

## fallow

hej 

ostatnio stalem sie posiadaczem neostrady wraz z modemem speedtouch 330  :Smile:  of course zainteresowalem sie tym how-to by przejsc z mojej loakalnen sieci na neostrade.

proponuje kilka poprawek : 

* przypomnienie uzytkownikow by dopisali sobie do modules.autoload np. uhci-hcd , ja zapomnialem o tym , nigdy nie korzystalem z usb

* niektore speedtouche jak moj w nowszej wersji : 

```

# cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep 4061

P:  Vendor=06b9 ProdID=4061 Rev= 4.00

```

wymagaja zmodyfikowanego modem_run i czesto zmodyfikowanego *ware.

dopiero wtedy udalo mi sie ladnie wgrac firmware do modemu 

wszystkie info na : http://www.hystedjp.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/

(link sie juz tu gdzies przewinal) 

co do konfiguracji kernela opinii jest chyba tyle co uzytkownikow speedtoucha  :Smile:  ale jest ok hehe.

zauwarzylem tylko nowa rzecz, teraz kiiedy wychodze z xow mam kashe na ekranie hahah...coz...trzeba sie teraz z tym uporac

cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## rzezioo

konkretnie potrzeba modem runa 1.2 (to znaczy DOKŁADNIE 1.2 nie nowszy) i tego 2 - czesciowego firmware.

P.S. fallow a jaka masz glebie w X-ach a jaka w fb??

----------

## fallow

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> konkretnie potrzeba modem runa 1.2 (to znaczy DOKŁADNIE 1.2 nie nowszy) i tego 2 - czesciowego firmware.
> 
> P.S. fallow a jaka masz glebie w X-ach a jaka w fb??

 

fb 16bit , X- 24bit

problem juz rozwiazany za pomoca przesiadki z vesa_rrc na vesa-tng. juz calkowicie sie przestawilem na tng , nie mam juz problemow z force`owaniem odswiezania i kashy przy przelaczaniu sie takze nie ma .

cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## Dawid159

Witam

Wszystkie opisu instalacji speedtoucha pod linuksem odwołują się do pliku firmware.bin, lecz tego pliku nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć. Skąd można ściągnąć owy pliczek  :Question:  A może ktoś z Was oprócz gentoo korzysta jeszcze ze slacka i mógłby podesłać mi na priva opis jak zainstalować neo właśnie pod slackiem (distro kolegi)  :Wink: 

Z góry dzięki za pomoc  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam 

Dawid

----------

## molot

Mam takie małe pytanko... Moje gentoo zostało odcięte od netu (był LAN). By połączenie odzyskać, muszę odpalić neo. Oczywiście muszę to zrobić gdy jestem off-line, co niestety wyklucza użycie tutejzsego ebuilda, jako że wymaga on ściągnięcia sporej liczby pacek celem spełnienia wymagań... Znacie jakiś sposób by to obejść? Ew moglibyście podać listę wymaganych paczek (jakoś ściągnę, niech tylko wiem co, choć linki byłyby miłe  :Wink:  )

Co do firmware'u, to masz plik SpeedTouch330_firmware_3012.zip (w sieci lub na płytce neo). Rozpakuj go. Plikiem którego potrzebujesz jest  KQD_3.012 (purpurowa żaba) lub  ZZZL_3.012 (srebrna żaba). Niestety TP oba modemy wypuściła w srebrnych obudowach. Tpeedtouch 330 to srebrna żaba  :Wink:  ten drugi w oryginale był purpurowy. Zielonej tepsa sama nie wypuszczała, ale ktoś może ją mieć... Nie wiem skąd złapać jej firmware.

PS zawsze można wyGOOGLEac. Ja tak zrobilem i działało (pod Ubuntu. Tu mam problem, dlatego piszę. Ale firmware OK).

----------

## molot

 *mysio wrote:*   

> OK, poradzilem sobie juz z wgraniem firmware'u do modemu - problem polegal na niewlasciwym zamontowaniu tego urzadzonka usb... 
> 
> Jednak pojawil sie kolejny problem, otoz po uruchomieniu demona pppd, wyswietla mi sie w logach cos takiego:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Geez... Jak próbowałem odpalić neo w sposób "uniwersalny", miałem dokładine to samo. Właściwie nadal mam. Jeśli ktoś to rozwiąże (liczę na ciebie, mysio  :Wink:  ), to bardzo proszę o wskazówki. Jako że niekoniecznie dotyczy to tego howto, to mail lub wiadomość prywatna... cokolwiek, sami wiecie.

PS Sorry, ale jestem pod windowsem... stad pewne problemy ze zmuszeniem tego tałatajstwa do działania (i 2 posty pod rząd)... Sorry.[/url]

----------

## molot

Ebuild się nie emerguje. Nie może ściągnąć wymaganego pliku. Rozumiem że co bardziej obeznani napiszą sobie własny, ale przydałaby się informacja że ten jest nieaktualny...

----------

## wariat

Wzialem ten zzzcostam skopiowalem jako /usr/portage/distfiles/firmware.bin i dostaje tak:

```

# emerge neostrada

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-dialup/neostrada-0.1 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) neostrada-0.1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/neostrada.conf

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/neostrada.init

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/neostrada

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-neostrada-0.1

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) speedtouch-1.7.tar.gz

!!! Digest verification Failed:

!!!    /usr/portage/distfiles/firmware.bin

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

```

moj modem to seedtouch 330 pod USB... teraz juz naprawde zaluje ze nie wzialem tego modemu pod karte sieciowa ... ale bylem przekonany ze skoro jest ebuild i howto to powinno byc latwo ... nie jest  :Sad: 

----------

## cichy

Wygeneruj jeszcze raz plik digest, czyli:

```

ebuild nazwa_pakietu.ebuild digest

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## blork

A czy próbowałeś uruchomić speedtouch'a korzystając z porad na tej stronie:

http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/gentoo/index.html

Też mam ten modem i bez problemu go zainstalowałem.

----------

## fallow

btw. nie trzeba korzystac z modem_run i tych wszystkich skryptow "chaousu" by korzystac z neostrady. Wystarczy korzystac z hotplug_firmware_loader'a. Czesc dziala z kernel space czesc z user space. efekt jest taki ze konfiguruje sie tylko pppd a firmware jest ladowany automatycznie po wykryciu modemu . mozemy go odlaczyc i przylaczyc ponownie , firmware zawsze zostanie wgrany ...jak na windowsie hehe  :Smile: 

w skrocie : 

1) zaznaczyc osbluge ladowania firmware dla urzadzen (hotplug) w kernelu.

2) emerge hotplug && rc-update add hotplug default

3) te same pliki ktorych sie uzywa via skrypt speedtouch umiescic w /lib/firmware.  jesli masz bootcode i firmware to nazwac je trzeba speedtch-1.bin i speedtch-2.bin odpowiednia dla bootcode oraz firmware.

4) mozna wywalic speedtoucha z rc bo i po co teraz.

5) mozna sobie zrobic tak by potem po prostu odpalalo sie "ppd call adsl" lub by hotplug to odpalal , jak kto tam chce  :Smile: 

zero papraniny,  full automatic hehe 

btw. moze czas zmienic tez ebuild by wykorzystywal prostszy , not deprecated hotplug-firmware-loader  :Smile:  ?

cheers

----------

## frankie_pl

Witam.

Opisana metoda ładowania ładowania firmware'u przez hotplug_firmware_loader działała dotychczas u mnie bez problemów. Aż do wczoraj.

Po zemergowaniu udev-068 nie udało mi się już podnieść modemu. Modem jest rozpoznawany, udevmonitor --env pokazuje, że firmware jest szukany, ale raczej bez rezultatu. Po downgradzie do udev-058 wszystko wróciło do normy.

Może to kwestia dopisania jakiejś prostej regułki? Czy ktoś poradził sobie z tym problemem?

----------

## kazik1616

Instalując z przewodnika  Po wywołaniu komentdy  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" USE="atm" emerge neostrada
> ...

 

Jakieś pomysły co zrobiłem źle lub nie zrobiłem w ogóle? Czy to wina może jest emerga?

----------

## v7n

howto jest nieaktualne

check this out ==> http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/gentoo/ <==

----------

## kion

http://tebowicz.blox.pl/2006/06/Neostrada-pod-Linuksem-SagemSpeedtouch.html

Ja na routerze robiłem aktualizację systemu i zrobiłem wg tej instrukcji.

Wsyzstko działa. Polecam

----------

## dreadu

witam. przeczytałem cały temat i nie znalazłem dobrego sposobu aby zainstalować dziecko telekomunikacji bez żadnej możliwości wcześniejszego dostępu do netu przez gentoo... jeżeli chodzi o linuksy jestem zielony i byłbym na prawdę wdzięczny gdyby ktoś mi mógł podlinkować aktualny sposób na nesotradę.

obecnie posiadam modemy zxdsl i speedtoucha.

----------

## bartmarian

ja kiedys postawilem aurox'a (bo taki byl pod reka) na tej mydelniczce330 z tp,

bylo bylejak, to mialo dzialac a nie dzialac i przestawac, od tego czasu,

na alledrogo.pl kupuje stare ceilpajpy-lucenty, po kilkadziesiat zlotych i jest

po problemie.

----------

## dreadu

wiesz, ja to chciałem dzisiaj zrobić ^^... i raczej nie mam zamiaru wydawać kasy tylko po to żeby mi net trybił na gentoo... http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/gentoo/index.html ten tutek jest aktualny do 2006.1 które wczoraj ściągnąłem?

----------

## bartmarian

nie no racja, "tylko po to zeby mi net trybil", jakby to byla wina gentoo/linux'a a nie byle jakiego

sprzetu z rownie byle jakim wsparciem producenta, sadzisz ze jest mozliwe odpalenie "tego"

np na rok/dwa/trzy bezawaryjnie ? to tania proteza, wychodzac z takiego zalozenia,

kupie sobie grata na gieldzie/allegro, byle najtaniej, byle tylko cokolwiek na nim ruszylo,

potem bede sie wsciekal, ze to i owo niby dziala, albo wcale dzialac nie chce.

Podlaczalem na tym szmelcu kilka oddzialow biura rachunkowego do netu, zeby Panie

mogly z zusem sie komunikowac, rekord dzialania (kiedys, bo juz tego nie ma) bezawaryjnie

nie wiele przekroczyl tydzien, cellpipe dziala drugi rok...

----------

## dreadu

znam 3 osoby, które od dłuższego czasu używają gentoo z modemem neostrady i jakoś nie narzekają. niestety nie mają możliwości pomóc mi 'przy' komputerze, tak więc pytam tutaj. właśnie mi się kompiluje jajko i będę próbował metodą z linka w moim poprzednim poście. jeżeli to nie pomoże, będę musiał chyba zaoszczędzić troche kasy na cellpipe'a.

edit: tak, sobie polatałem bez netu z tamtym sposobem ;/.

----------

## Drainer

poczytaj /etc/conf.d/net.example i ustaw sobie odpowiednio /etc/conf.d/net, firmware wsadzasz do /lib/firmware. odpalasz przez /etc/init.d/net.lo start

----------

## pawel.skiba

by uruchomic ten modem wystarczy 

1. przekopiowac firmware pliki speedtch[liczba].bin do katalogu /lib/firmware

2. przeładowac modem - wyłożyć i włożyc lub komendami:

rmmod speedtch

modprobe speedtch 

3. wyedytowac pliki połączenia:  

  / etc/ppp/pap-secrets 

  /etc/ppp/peers/nazwapolaczenia 

w tym ostatnim ładuje sie pluigina  pppoatm.so  

i to juz koniec 

połącznie 

pon nazwapolaczenia 

( jak ktoś ma udev to będzie musial stwodzyć urządzenie takie jak wyświetli sie w podopowiedzi) 

 pliki speedtch[liczba].bin  tworzy sie za pomoca prog. firmwareextractor.  

dziala na jądrze z plytki instalacyjnej. 

W ten sam sposob mozna uruchomic neostrade z livecd.

----------

